# Nigerians on Craigslist, would you buy them?



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/grd/2218145507.html

Would you buy them?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Well before I buy any goat I request for the usual, udder pictures and pedigree. And from just the ad you have neither of that information. I NEVER buy an adult doe without seeing her udder and better yet, pictures of her dam's udder and her sire's dam's udder, maybe sister's udder? But You definitely want pedigree information.
Really it all depends on what your breeding goals are. Pets, milkers, show? But based on the information you have and being completely unbiased when it comes to color, I can't give you a yes or no.  Although I must admit I am a sucker for black and white does. Especially ones that have the color on their face but white overlaps the bridge of their nose. It is a strange attraction but I love it. LOL If she has good animals backing her up I say go for it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beings she never reg the kids that means a hassle for you to do so. It means you will need to transfer the mom into HER name and then register a herd name for her and then register the kids and then transfer to you. 

Much more money in the end. 

I wouldnt purchase them unless there is a herd name in her name.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It depends on what you want. What are your goals for your herd...will they benefit your herd?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

All of the above is true. We are going to be focusing on milk production soon, and without a pedigree to show, I'd suspect that they are probably from pet lines. I just would like them, I love pets xDD and blue eyes are just icing on the cake.

Thank you guys for your inputs! We probably wont be getting them anytime soon  Their about 500 dollars too much for us anyways! D:


----------

